# Borsh Soup on open fire



## Important Elements (Apr 4, 2018)

Hey guys, 

So I just saw that there are couple of Borsh recipes here that are very awesome. But I would love to share with you another not so usual one. 

I grew up in Russia so borsh was pretty much our most popular soup that was eaten year around. Its no doubt that Ukraine is the home of this mighty dish, but Russia, Belarus, Baltics and even Poland enjoyed it through out many centuries. 

Beets play a huge role in this recipe, but the broth is actually as important. 

Just recently I invited my friend over and made a big pot of Borsh. I recorded the entire process on video, so it would be a lot easier for you guys to see. 

I cooked the broth using wood fire. 

The key to a very tasty Borsh is a variety of meats you should use for your broth. In this instance I used chicken, pork and beef. Lol only meat was missing is lamb and fish 








But really guys, those 3 major proteins create a beautiful broth. Especially if you grill the meats just a little bit for that extra flavor. 

I grilled them over hickory wood to give it that extra smoky flavor as well. 






For aromatics I used onions, garlic, carrots, black pepper corns, celery, bay leaves. 

Another very tasty ingredient that I love is sauerkraut. Any of your favorite sauerkraut will do. I chop it up together with little bit of carrot and bake it for an hour at 350F or so. 

On the iron skillet I slowly saute beets, carrots, and onions until they marry together. 

Little secret ingredient is a splash of bloody marry mix.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 4, 2018)

When it comes to cooking,  i can see this isn't your first time around the block.  Your prep looks good.


----------



## Important Elements (Apr 5, 2018)

Whiskadoodle said:


> When it comes to cooking,  i can see this isn't your first time around the block.  Your prep looks good.



Thank you my friend

Here is a video recipe I've made of it

https://youtu.be/gkN3TU9fIkU


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 5, 2018)

Holy cow - excellent video!!!  You are quite entertaining, and that borscht looks and sounds amazing!   (handsome fella too, if I may add...)


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 5, 2018)

Oh, and I LOVE those big colorful bowls...


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 5, 2018)

Great video! Roman, I'd love to have my own bowl of that amazing soup!


----------



## caseydog (Apr 5, 2018)

I clicked on the video out of curiosity, and ended up watching the whole thing. Nicely done. 

I don't like beets, or carrots, but I would give that borscht a taste. I've never tried borscht, because it is centered on beets, but it seems to be a lot more complex than what I expected. 

You might want to keep flammables and sharp objects away from your friend. 

CD


----------



## Important Elements (Apr 5, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I clicked on the video out of curiosity, and ended up watching the whole thing. Nicely done.
> 
> I don't like beets, or carrots, but I would give that borscht a taste. I've never tried borscht, because it is centered on beets, but it seems to be a lot more complex than what I expected.
> 
> ...




Thank you good sir


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 6, 2018)

Nice job..labor of love, for sure..


----------

